# Auto Sound Challenge in Ohio July 14th!



## MidwestAudioFest (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you love your mobile sound system? Gas up your car, van, truck, or RV and head to Springboro, Ohio for the 3rd annual Auto Sound Challenge! This is an unsanctioned event for anyone wishing to show off their sound system in a head to head challenge.


Midwest Audio Fest 2012 - The premier gathering for audio enthusiasts featuring Speaker Design Competition, Auto Sound Challenge and Parts Express Tent Sale


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

i've heard inconsistencies with the judging. from some past competitors

maybe if you guys let me partner in to make this a meca event as well.....


----------

